# grafik zu nachbarframe positionieren



## dr.schneider (19. Juli 2001)

Grüetzi,

als Newbie habe ich recht viele Probleme mit dem Webdesign aber momentan geht mir ein Problem mit frames am meisten auf die Nerven. 
In der frameaufteilung (top/menue(links)/main) möchte ich oben im top-frame eine leiste mit der gleichen farbe wie der hintergrund des main-frame haben, die leiste hat radien und lässt den mainframe so später nach oben abgerundet erscheinen. 
an der ecke zwischen top, menue und mainframe müsste die leiste genau enden. mit hilfe von tabelle, blind-gif, cellpadding-spacing-marginwidth und -hight auf 0 gesetzt, ist es mir gelungen das gewünschte ergebnis im IE bei jeder fenstergrösse zu erzielen. 
ABER DER NN (4.74)BRINGT MICH UM ! -er verschiebt je nach fenstergrösse so um 5-10 pixel. :-((( Was kann ich tun ??!? 
btw.: die lösung sollte möglichst auf den meisten derzeit noch verwendeten browsern laufen. 
im forum hab ich was von pixelgenauer positionierung gelesen (div...??)wasndas? -können das alle gängigen 4er browser schon? 

Thx für Eure Hilfe 

Dr.Schneider


----------



## Psyclic (20. Juli 2001)

also beim netscape wirst du da immer probleme haben


----------

